# meet our Son tomorrow :-D



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

So as the thread says we meet our son tomorrow!!! Then should be with us 11th feb. All feels so surreal. Finished work on Friday. Now after 7yrs of TTC and IVF here we are xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Wishing you all the very best. Looking forward to reading your updates x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Enjoy! It's the most magical day, I also met my son at 10.5 months  he is now 3 1/2, it all goes so quickly!  x


----------



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

How exciting! Hope it's everything you've ever wished and more!
We start Prep next week so fingers crossed I'll be posting something similar to you in the not so distant future! 
Enjoy. Xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Lynsey
I have tears in my eyes reading this, I remember we used to chat years ago when both going through IVF with too much heartache to mention. 
However  here we are now........... I am so excited and happy for you, enjoy intros and meeting your little man for the first time tomorrow, you so deserve this      

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing have a wonderful day x x


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

wow Lynsbee thats gone so so fast, i bet you are ectastic, so happy for you and your family. I wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Will be thinking of you, enjoy and take in ad much as you can and don't forget pictures, my one regret no pictures on our 1st meeting with our son, was so caught up in the moment forgot to take any.

We will be joining you and meeting our daughter in Friday x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

How exciting, hope it all goes well.xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoy every second


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm smiling for you x
Enjoy every second!


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Lynsbee.....I'm having a little sob of excitement for you. It's going to be the most unbelievable experience for you all. I truly hope all you're dreams come true. Thinking of you x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynsbee, congratulations girlie, you have some exciting times ahead and I wish you all the best x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all!!!

OMG he is perfect!!!! Such an amazing few hours!! I can't wait until tomorrow!!!

Sun flower your post bought a tear to my eye my lovely. I was reading some of our old posts a while back!! 

Mint moo I left my camera at home :-( thankfully LOs SW took loads on her phone and emailed them to us straight away....they are fab!!

The SW who was sort of head of our planning meeting today was also one of the SWs who was observing at prep so was good to see him again.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations - sounds amazing and intros will be over in a flash.

Enjoy the beginning of your family


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations I'm glad that today has gone so well, tomorrow will be even better I'm sure. xxx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Huge congratulations! 

We're off to matching panel next Thursday and your lovely post made me so happy. We can't quite believe we're within touching distance of meeting our son and part of me won't believe it until we get a big fat yes at panel - bit of self preservation after such a long journey. 

Please tell us more when you're ready. It's wonderful to hear fellow adopters' news.

Sending you my very best wishes,

Kelly xx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks all.

Kellyrocket ~ Good luck at matching panel! I was strangely very calm at matching panel considering I was a nervous wreck at approval.

So Day 1 of intros.....we done our planning meeting then went off to meet our baby boy.
We walked in the front door and he was sat in the doorway of the living room. I stood taking my shoes off and was like, 'Hello little man, your actually real' daft I know but hey.  It took all I had not to go in and scoop him up in my arms. Anyway, we sat on the floor near him where he pretty much immediately started interacting and within minutes put his arms up to Daddy, so Daddy got first cuddles and we carried on playing. He then came to me for a cuddle and hair pull. I got a big smile and giggle out of him by lifting him up in the air etc.....though sods law I couldn't carry on as I hurt my arm yesterday and Daddy just doesn't do it the same it seems.
So anyway, we were there for lunch so I took him through to the kitchen while his foster carer was sirting things out with SW she had got his lunch waiting for him.  So he tucked into his food while we sat near. It was then milk time. We went back to the living room for that. So we got comfy and he let me give him his bottle.  I couldn't take my eyes off him. He even felt the need for an explosive nappy while feeding (it's a good job his cute) so quick nappy change (by foster) finished milk and fell asleep on me. When his eyes were getting heavy he suddenly turned round and grabbed his soft cuddly toy we gave just after matching panel and snuggled into it and me, my heart melted.....anyway I put him down in his cot by which point it was time to leave. 
So in a few hours time we will see what day 2 brings......ok so I have been awake since 2am, got to love a bit of insomnia!
So after intros today me and dh are off to the spa at centre parcs for their twilight spa. A family I have baby sat for for 6 or so years have booked it as a thank you gift for me as I have now had to stop baby sitting for them. So am looking forward to that plus she has booked antipasti and prosecco too....


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds fantastic, both your 1st day and having a spa today!!!

I get the not sleeping, have so much going round and round in my head ready for Friday, plus my boy is starting to get very stressed to so having some very bizar behaviour, just trying to keep him contained and damage limitation until Friday.

Looking forward to reading more x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful update lynsbee, this is what dreams are made off. Enjoy xxxx


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful to read.  Hopefully it wont be too long before I am writing a post like this  x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

So Day 2. We got there and he was snoozing. So we had a cuppa and chats. Lo woke and just me and DH went up, he was full of smiles for us. We got him up, nappy change, cuddles and a play, we finally took him downstairs and we all went out to the local park. Got back for more playing and lunch cuddles and milk, dh gave him milk this time yet again fell asleep so put him up in his cot. We had big chats with the foster carer over another cuppa which was lovely. We were about to leave so we got him up and sorted more cuddles and playing. I think he is going to be a right Daddys little boy xx
So for us it's our spa treat later (a prezzy I was given) then early start tomorrow as need to be at foster home for morning routine about 7am xx 
Think I need a nap now though x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

loving the updates  Xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds amazing


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful post! Day 2 sounded really positive! Enjoy your spa! Looking forward to hearing about Day 3!


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lynsbee it sounds wonderful and its so nice to be reading all this , enjoy xxx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all.
I just want to have him at our house now. As much as the foster family are leaving us to it etc I just want him at our home now. I don't think it helps that we are a day ahead of what was planned by us and SWs but it doesn't mean we get him home any sooner. 
It's not a doubt or second thoughts on LO. I just have a little niggle on the back of my mind like something is going to be wrong. I know thats the uncertainty we agreed to with a littley hence why its not making me have second thoughts or anything or is it me just preparing for it....is this making any sense?? Maybe I just need some sleep and am over thinking everything x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Day 3
Wonderful day, LO was on top form today. (Think he was a little under to weather the day before...foster said the same). We got there at 7...he was snoozing so had a cuppa and met the foster carers 2 children they were adorable. They are 3 and 5 and seem to have a wonderful understanding of what is going on with us adopting LO.......anyway as I say was on fine form full of smiles, giggles and my god does he love to babble  I even had my first kisses all over my face from him :-D 
So he is 10mths has his own special crawl which he doesn't do much of I think its because the foster carers own children take everything to him when he shouts (he has them wrapped round his little finger) so once home with us I am hoping his mobilithasn't wheneverlong more. He was really coming out of himself yesterday and trying to do things the foster family hadn't seen him try which was nice. He is also trying desperately to cut his first tooth bless him, think he will be like my niece tur  one and pop pop pop there they all are. We all went for a little outing yesterday just to the garden centre and had lunch. Today we take him out on our own so fingers crossed all goes well. I THINK it will as be hadn't been taking much notice of the foster carers. Then its back to theres for dinner and evening routine and us I think bathing LO and put to bed.
Tomorrow we have reflection morning. Review meeting at 3 then see LO at 4...again dinner, bed, bath routine. Saturday foster bring to us and stay, sunday bring to us and we return to them in time for dinner I think. Monday we pick lo up bring to ours and take back to foster after they have done school run think they are planning a little party. Then Tuesday is placement day!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Lynsbee....I'm so pleased things are going so well for you all, he sounds so delightful. Its so enthralling for me to read, as your LO is the same age as our LO and we will be starting intros in just over 2 weeks, just hope our intros go as well as yours.


It's a good sign that he is focusing his attention on you & not FC at this stage. Hope things continue in such a positive way....keep us updated & tuesday will be here before you know it. x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Day 4 = wonderful! Me and Dh took him out. Had a lovely walk. Lunch, milk and sleep out all went topplan.  Got back had a good play and after a while he started getting a bit of a temp so all snuggly.  Loved his bath...I have never seen a child love a bath so much!! Had a little chill time and fell asleep on his bottle so we left having put him to bed. 
Fingers crossed he is ok tomorrow.  Only 4pm - bedtime tomorrow xx


----------



## Becky29forever (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful to read your posts lynsbee!

He sounds gorgeous & you sound like you're doing great - well done you! 

Enjoy xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lovely to read your posts and that all going well.


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

So yesterday was reflection day\morning. Me and DH treated ourselves to lunch out. We had mid way review in the afternoon and saw our little man at 4. So play, dinner, play, bottle and bed...all went well.
Today was his first time at ours foster carer stayed. So he met Joey dog all went well had a lovely play, lunch, bottle, nap and play before heading back to foster home. Tomorrow the whole foster family are here for a bit so their children can see where he is going to live. Then he is all ours for the day. We then have him here again Monday then Tuesday is the big day PLACEMENT DAY!!!


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Aww lynsbee, it all sounds so fantastic. Big hugs for you all xxx


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

# stupid tablet using crazy symbols!!! Xxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lynsbee, it sounds fab how all the intros are going, it wont be long before hes tucked up at yours and settled. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Have had lo home all day today and was perfect. Took him back to foster home for bath and bed. Feels strange him not being here now


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

So today's the day!!!!!!! PLACEMENT DAY!! 
I am going to be in floods of tears later at foster home. I cried when going to pick him up yesterday.....dh was like what's wrong your worrying me and so on, when he got out of me they were happy tears he was ok. The whole emotion just hits me in waves. There's happiness, joy and I guess relief in a way plus even though we only travel 30-40 mins each way to foster I think the traveling has wiped me out as I'm not use to it, as for me to get to work it's a 2minute walk.
Plus 7yrs of TTC and IVF has finally ended we are finally a family of 3, I know its not going to be an easy ride but thats ok. Wben completing prep start of May and home assessment starting mid june I thought we would be lucky to get to AP in Jan never mind MP in Jan and AP back in September. Anyway I best go now and will try and pop on here tonight x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Have a wonderful, albeit emotional day mummy and daddy!! Your little baby boy comes home forever today and it'll be the start of the rest of your lives


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah Lynsbee, congratulations! I hope today will be perfect for you. I never thought before about it marking the end of all that uncertainty and negativity of ttc but of course it does. No wonder there were tears of joy! 
We've only dipped our toe in the water on this epic journey so far and I have to say being an avid lurker on the forum it's sometimes overwhelming how difficult and negative the whole thing can be so reading posts like this reaffirms our decision. 
I look forward to hearing about your first day sometime soon. All the very best Mummy, Daddy and Baby Bee!


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah wonderful news! So happy for you. Have an amazing day with your new family. After 7 years you deserve it! xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Goosebump time. Today is the first day of the rest of your lives as a family...simply wonderful. Today is what dreams are made of xxxxx


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping you have a wonderful first day as your new family. Can't wait to hear how you have all settled in when you get a spare minute mummy!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all!!
Well day one has been good. Ok so he has had a few moans and groans but all in all seems to of gone well. He was soundo by 6pm which can be normal for him (6-7 bed)
SW out at 8.30am tomorrow Eeeeeeek.....and its one that I'm not keen on.
Sooo fingers crossed it's a good night xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds fabulous lyns. Enjoy every second


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

first full night with your little family, it must feel magical and a bit surreal too   enjoy every second  
xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

So pleased its all worked out for you, have loved lurking about reading your updates and being so excited for you along the way, fingers crossed your first night goes well although Im sure it will xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending sleepy vibes your way x


----------

